
It's official, ADSL works over wet string - 7bisso
http://www.revk.uk/2017/12/its-official-adsl-works-over-wet-string.html?m=1
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15908107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15908107)

